# 2008 MF 5445 -- T3 or not?



## EKUgrad (Jul 20, 2012)

Were all 2008's T3? Is there any easy way to tell? Thanks


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Not sure what T3.


----------



## EKUgrad (Jul 20, 2012)

Tier 3. It came with a significant power bump.


----------



## sergestp (Sep 30, 2012)

EKUgrad said:


> Were all 2008's T3? Is there any easy way to tell? Thanks


No it's not


----------

